
Yuzhnoye SDO completed first engine test for 3rd stage engine of CYCLONE-4 - app4soft
https://twitter.com/YuzhnoyeSDO/status/1165546277645488128
======
app4soft
This was first ever engine test completed by Yuzhnoye SDO since Ukraine
declares its independency on August 24, 1991.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/YuzhnoyeSDO/status/1165156911496531968](https://twitter.com/YuzhnoyeSDO/status/1165156911496531968)

